# How to fix this chair back?



## angelboy (21 Sep 2022)

I'm looking for a pretty quick fix on this chair.

Is it possible to find brass/metal keyhole screw plates so I fix them over the enlarged holes?

What other invisible methods could I use?

I'm taking the chair up to my daughters tomorrow so I have today and tomorrow to source the parts and fix.


----------



## angelboy (21 Sep 2022)

I've done it with a couple of mirror keyhole fixings and some pan head screws.

Cheap and quick!


----------

